# Help with my upgrade



## Doughboy (Jan 13, 2001)

Eagle will upgrade my Intellimap 502 to these Lowrance units. Global 3500c(just GPS) with external antenna,Global 6500c(just GPS) with external antenna or the combo unit X25c also with external antenna. Just need a little input on which might be a good choice if any. I have a sonar that has worked good for years but it is monochrome but on the other hand in the combo if I have trouble(which I'm tired of) I lose both while sending it in for repairs. I can't find a Global 6500c at any stores to look at. Any first hand info please(good or bad). THANKS-Doughboy


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

You can look up the specs on http://www.lowrance.com/sitemap.asp
The lcx25c would be sweet if they'll pony-up for ya , the others are listed there too.
Cabelas carries them too -
 Lowrance LCX-25c Enhanced Recording Sonar with GPS 
Sorry you've had trouble - my LMS332c has been FLAWLESS.


Robert

:coolgleam


----------



## Doughboy (Jan 13, 2001)

Well it probably isn't a done deal on their part as they may be dangling a carrot in front of me so I'll go away. Right now I'll give them the benefit of the doubt. Anyway thanks for getting back with me and do you find the 5" split screen to be a problem(as being to small)? To windy on the bay so I spent the time stopping at Franks(real good salesman),West Marine,Dicks,Boaters World and 2 Gander mountains. Most had the LCX25/26C units and the Lms 334 and the Global 3500c. Probably have to spend another hour(if I'm lucky) on the Phone come Monday.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I know the screen's bigger than your 502c (wider) but I always wished for a larger display area... 
I'm running my LMS332c as a Fullscreen/Splitscreen Sonar (only) with GPS overlay data and I won a Humminbird 787c2 that I run _along side _as just a plotter... GET the LCX25c if you ocan swing it.
I hope you got a name and/or extension to call in to - anyways RAISE CAIN and they'll take care of you - I've always had good luck with them taking care of me - but the squeaky wheel DOES get the grease . Be persistant and demanding , if you cannot get results ask them their name and ask for their supervisor....
:yikes:

Sooner or later you'll knock 'nuff heads they'll be HAPPY to get you to go away!
:lol:
I don't know if they will go even-up or will want more money - but they usually will bend over backwards (with a good yank on the collar , on your part!) to get a customer fixed up. If you can get any ONE of these units instead I think you'll _actually_ change your current opinion of Lowrance.
:evilsmile
The last thing ANY company wants is another customer talkin' smack about 'em on the INTERNET for the whole world to see.... MAKE SURE that you mention that if you're getting the run around , and remember to go up the chain of command if you feel it's necessary and ASK NAMES and get ph# extensions... and don't take NO for an answer.....

THEN buy the [email protected] extended warranty (thru www.LEI-Extras.com [call on phone]) to cover your hiney for another two years , it's [email protected] chEEp insurance IMO.
:evil:
G'Luck ~
Robert


----------

